# Ruby's first trip to the beach tomorrow



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I am finally getting Ruby (almost 9 months) to the dog beach tomorrow to go with a friend to a Weimaraner meetup. Ruby hasn't been near water yet besides her small baby pool and she is not too interested in it.

Do you think she will take to the water her first time? Being a concerned puppy mom, I am worried she will run into the water following the other dogs and not know what to do.

I plan on taking videos and pictures since my husband is out to town and missing it. As long as it wears her out and she has fun, it will be a great day.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Our pup Mac went into the sea for the first time at 14 weeks old. Don't worry she will love it! Yes the other dogs will make her go straight in. Fingers crossed she doesn't try to drink the sea water. It makes for a lost lunch!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure she'll be fine  although my Ruby doesn't even like walking through puddles yet ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/do-vizslas-like-water.html

Have fun. Find the dog in the group that LOVES water and see if you can get Ruby to play with that one before you get to the water's edge. Then have lots of fun and do not be worried. She will feel that. Expect she will just use her front legs first. She will look like she is in distress. Ignore this.
They have to "learn" to use their rear legs to propel themselves through the water. They will learn. It is best if you go in also.

Do not put any pressure on her to go in. Just make it seem like the most fun thing there is to do.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I took my Ruby fishing yesterday and although she didn't want to cross a little stream (and I probably mean brooklet) I just looked at her and raised my eyebrows and gave 3 pips on the whistle and across she came. No fuss at all on the way back


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Lucy was iffy at first about going in the water. My husband went in and I stayed on the beach. Then she started to go in more. She knew how to swim right away. After the third day she was so hooked that she did not want get out! She still does not like puddles or the rain, but loved swimming. So ironic!


----------



## tripod (Apr 4, 2011)

My Ruby loved going to the ocean! there were sand dollars all over the beach and she must have dug up about 50 and brought them all right to me


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby did great at the beach. Was in the water within minutes of getting there. She started swimming right away. I was such a proud mom. 

She did have the dreaded beach diarrhea just one time. Not sure how long this will last. I will post pics and video later ( not of the diarrhea..lol)

Another added treat was there were 2 V's there. She really didnt have a lot of interest in them though and was having more fun with the boxer and the Weims.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

That's SO GREAT! Yeah, Ruby!!! Hope her tummy feels better soon.


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

My pup Brodi (5.5 months) loves the beach, im lucky as only live 10 minutes from the beach so we go there regularly for long walks, he loves running and splashing in the gully's chasing the seagulls and digging like crazy at the sand it's so funny to watch. I was surprised how quickly he picked up swimming and he loved the water straight away, we went camping in the summer and he was swimming in the river everyday to cool off, he still does the doggy paddle though with his front legs splashing water everywhere im sure he'll get the hang of how to swim more gracefully in time ha!!

Glad you had fun at the beach with Ruby!!


----------

